

The Rise of the High School Hacker - pandringa
https://medium.com/p/81a5d7da7f51

======
ycmike
I wish more people would've commented because this is an excellent post. I
think in the future the same will be said for those who learned programming at
these bootcamps popping up around the country as they also want to prove they
have ability too.

